# installing sub/amp system in b13



## nismosentra (Dec 14, 2002)

What are possible amp placements? 
Can you hear a lot of rattling inside the car with one 12" sub?
Is a dynamat trunk kit really needed?
If the sub and the box weighs around 40lbs, is the weight alone enough to keep it from sliding around the trunk?

Thanks!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

What are possible amp placements? 
you can mount it to the back of the seats or build an amp rack almost anywhere in the trunk

Can you hear a lot of rattling inside the car with one 12" sub?
depends on the sub

Is a dynamat trunk kit really needed?
deadening is never "needed", but it will help the bass response and it will help keep your trunk from rattling

If the sub and the box weighs around 40lbs, is the weight alone enough to keep it from sliding around the trunk?
no


----------



## nismosentra (Dec 14, 2002)

What can be done to minimize sliding of the sub?
Does mounting to the back of seats mean the use of conventional screws or something else?
If the amt of rattling depends on the subs, does it mean the higher the RMS the more rattling? or the frequency response?

Thanks for your responses sr20dem0n!


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Well I imagine u mean the box and not the sub cause I would hope u wouldnt have a sub jus chillin there, but jus use some mounting brackets and mount the box to the floor or something.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah you can use some brackets, or those strechy tie down things (hah, my mind is blank from finals, give me a break) to hold the box down. Or you can get an 80lb sub/box that bends your cardboard trunk thing that goes over the spare tire well so it actually sits inside the spare tire well and can't move (read: me).

To mount an amp to the back of the seat you have to find a solid place on the seat back (where some steel bars are running or something) and drill into them, then you can use any kind of screw that will hold.

The rattling really depends on a lot more than just the power you're feeding it (the rms rating you're talking about). Cone size and excursion (or total displacement), power, box, etc all factor in.


----------



## nismosentra (Dec 14, 2002)

I just found out that the plastic where I planned to place the amp is too flimsy, for sure won't support a amp that weighs 14 lbs. could I screw the amp to the floor of the trunk? or is there a better place?


----------



## Nitelife (Jul 24, 2003)

Industrial velcro can be used to secure the box in the trunk if you have the factory carpet still in place. You need to use the part of the velcro that has the hooks on it. It will adhere to the carpet as if you had stuck it to the other half of the velcro stripping.

The amp can be secured to the floor of the trunk, but a better idea would be to secure it to a piece of MDF (find that in the particle board area of Home Depot) and then mount that to the trunk floor. Or you could cut a piece of MDF (carpeted or not) and secure that to the area where that back of the seats are. Most amps have plastic "feet" to secure the amp down. You just don't want the amp to ground itself out; thats why there is a ground terminal.

Good luck


----------



## nismosentra (Dec 14, 2002)

thanks for the input nitelife!

how many preamps do I need if i'm hooking up one amp and one sub?


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

a good idea if you are mounting anything to the floor of the trunk would be to pull out the trunk mat and use it as a template to cut out a pc of plywood to lay on the trunk floor, not sure if all sentra's are the same but be careful screwing into the floor cause the gas tank is under there. To allow access to the spare you could cut the plywood and use hinges or something so you could still get to the spare, as for a sub box sliding, I just put a box in my trunk (90 sentra) with 2 -12's it fits between the wheel wells with about 1" on each side and it's about 15" from the back of the box to the back edge of the trunk sitting on the stock vinyl trunk mat, it hasn't moved yet, although it may not be the best place or idea to mount amps, I have my 2 screwed into the top of the box, dynamat or similiar is def. needed in my car!!


----------



## Nitelife (Jul 24, 2003)

nismosentra,

No problem with the advice. ahardbody had a good point making sure not to drill into the fuel tank.

You only need one set of outputs if your running the sub. Some aftermarket headunits have a dedicated set of outputs for the sub which is non-fading. If you don't have that, then you should just use the rear outputs (if you have front and rear outputs).

You also have to run the power wire (from battery) and the remote line from the head unit.

Good luck!


----------

